# American nurse seekong a job in Dubai



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Help!!! I am a neonatal intensive care unit nurse with 6 years of level 3 experience with a BSN from an american university. I'd like to find a part time job in a NICU if possible in Dubai. From what I've read online, it's nearly impossible to find a part time nursing job in UAE.....but I've read it is bc the employers have to pay for your visa so they would rather pay for a full time employees visa....however, if my husband sponsors me, would they consider hiring a part time nurse? Does anyone know what part time hours are considered? I'm not sure how to even get started with the application process.....if It would be easier to wait until after we move to Dubai to apply directly within the hospitals? Is that even possible? Or if I should go through a recruitment agency ahead of time? I've read something about a DOH license.....is there a test I would need to take to validate my RN license in Dubai? Does anyone know the average NICU RN salary with 6 years exper? Thanks!! Any kind of direction would be appreciated!! How overwhelming!!

Jamie


----------

